# Pain after failed IUI



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello  

I'm hoping somebody might have some experience of this ......
I've just had my second failed IUI and I'm getting lots of period type pains, and pains in my lower back even though I'm now on day 9 of my next cycle - we are having a month off, so not taking any meds.
They aren't particularly bad, just slightly uncomfortable, but always there.
Did anyone else have similar - I'm wondering if I should  check it out with the clinic.  I'm assuming it's to late to be having any OHSS now ?

Thank you  
J


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would def speak to your clinic to rule out OHSS. I can sort of imagine everything might still be swollen in there (this is the reason most clinics don't do back to back cycles) but if you're in pain best to get checked over hon.

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ive also wondered this, i have had quite a lot of injections and iui cycles and a few cases of bad ohss, i just put the pain down to all the powerful meds,ovaries getting overworked etc but i still worry at back of my mind incase its more serious or an infection picked up at the clinic or something although thats prob unlikely


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

DancingQueen - have you had pains afterwards even when it wasn't ohss ?  
It's beginning to annoy me now - seems to be rubbing in the fact that it hasn't worked!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

yes i get period pain even when i dont get a period afterwards, i get tingling ovaries aches and pains in tummy uteras etc, think its just the meds tho im not sure, has any1 else had this happen

dancing queen xxx


----------

